# Bootcamp, windows a partir d'une Iso ?



## kolbek (19 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'essaye désespérément d'installer windows 8 via bootcamp a partir d'une image Iso.

Il me dit toujours d'insérer le cd ?

Est ce possible d'installer a partir d'un Iso ? J'ai essayé de copier l'Iso sur une clé USB de 8 go formatée en fat 32. Le résultat est le mm.

Merci d'avance.

Bonne soirée a tous.


----------



## Moontyx (19 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'essaye désespérément d'installer windows 8 via bootcamp a partir d'une image Iso.
> 
> ...



Salut, 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/0/MA347/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf

Tiens un peu de lecture, ne te fera pas de mal.


----------



## kolbek (20 Février 2014)

Ok donc visiblement ce n'est pas possible avec un ISO...


----------



## Moontyx (20 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Ok donc visiblement ce n'est pas possible avec un ISO...



Ah autant pour moi, apple n'a pas fait son boulot....

Il a omis d'expliquer l'installation avec une clé USB. 

La procédure t'es expliqué dans l'assistant boot camp, il t'es donc possible de le faire. 

Ta clé usb se formaté, il te partitionnera ton HDD et redémarrera.


----------



## brunnno (20 Février 2014)

bonjour,

la procédure est bien expliquée avec l'utilitaire BootCamp.
L'image iso sera utilisée pour créer la clef USB, elle ne doit donc pas être sur la clef USB


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Ok donc visiblement ce n'est pas possible avec un ISO...



Bien sûr que si, mais on ne fait pas un Copier/Coller du contenu dans la clé USB. On utilise le contenu du fichier .iso pour créer soit une clé USB, soit un DVD, mais qui sera bootable _(c'est le plus important)_ et c'est bien expliqué dans le manuel .pdf de Boot Camp.


----------



## kolbek (20 Février 2014)

A mon avis mon soucis c'est que je ne sais pas créer une clé usb bootable a partir d'un iso...


----------



## edd72 (20 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> A mon avis mon soucis c'est que je ne sais pas créer une clé usb bootable a partir d'un iso...



Oui, mais heureusement l'Assistant BC le fait pour toi.


----------



## Moontyx (20 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> A mon avis mon soucis c'est que je ne sais pas créer une clé usb bootable a partir d'un iso...



Tiens, voila une version plus récente du guide : http://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/1000/MA1583/fr_FR/boot_camp_install-setup_10.7_f.pdf

Très simple, et ne te prend pas le choux, suit juste les instructions.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2014)

Pour Boot Camp, tu as toutes les informations ici... Apple - Assistance - Boot Camp


----------



## Mac2A (20 Février 2014)

edd72 a raison Boot Camp le fait pour toi; quand tu lances boot camp tu as trois possibilités:

la première est justement "créer un un disque d'installation" ; tu coches et puis ensuite on te demande:

"pour créer une clé USB de démarrage pour l'installation de windows sélectionner l'image ISO Windows, sélectionner la clé USB puis cliquez sur continuer"


----------



## kolbek (20 Février 2014)

Sauf que moi j'ai uniquement 2 options...

Je vois par exemple la trouvé sur google qu'il y a en effet 3 options, mais moi je n'ai pas la première...

http://www.softwarecrew.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/BootCamp.png


----------



## Moontyx (21 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Sauf que moi j'ai uniquement 2 options...
> 
> Je vois par exemple la trouvé sur google qu'il y a en effet 3 options, mais moi je n'ai pas la première...
> 
> http://www.softwarecrew.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/BootCamp.png



Tu sais quel est la version de ton bootcamp ? non ?

Alors supprime le et cherche dans google Bootcamp drivers, et prend la dernière version 5.0....... directement sur le site apple.

Sinon tu mac, c'est quel modèle, quel os ?


----------



## kolbek (21 Février 2014)

Ma version est : Version 5.1.0 (473)

OS : Maverick 10.9.1

Macbook Pro 13*pouces, début*2011 (MacBookPro8,1)


----------



## kolbek (21 Février 2014)

Est-ce ca dont vous parlez ?

Logiciel de prise en charge de Boot Camp 5.0.5033

Car ca semble plutôt être les fichiers que la clé USB doit contenir et non ? Ca ne va pas me permettre de lancer la création de ma partition bootcamp, ni d'installer Windows à partir d'une clé USB (et d'un ISO) ?

Merci à vous.
Bonne après midi.


----------



## edd72 (21 Février 2014)

Non mais ton BC est à jour.

C'est juste qu'il considère que tu as une machine avec un lecteur DVD et que tu peux donc y insérer le DVD de Windows.
(la version ISO vers USB étant proposée quand tu le lances depuis un MBA, un nouvel iMac -sans lecteur- ou un MBP Retina).


----------



## kolbek (21 Février 2014)

Ah oui en effet j'ai un lecteur CD, je pensais jusque que je pouvais le faire a partir d'un ISO :/


----------



## edd72 (21 Février 2014)

Il y a toujours la technique de bluffer l'Assistant BC (faire croire que tu as une machine sans lecteur) ou faire ta clé USB bootable toi-même.

Mais bon, tu vas gagner ton temps en sortant un DVDRW.


----------



## kolbek (21 Février 2014)

Bin j'ai fais ma clé bootable moi même avec cette méthode :

Clé USB Bootable | Comment faire depuis un Mac ?

Mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus.


----------



## Mac2A (21 Février 2014)

il faut que tu fasses un dvd bootable; j'ai un mac mini avec un lecteur dvd et j'ai installé windows avec ce dvd par contre sur mon imac j'ai fait l'installation avec une clé usb car je n'ai pas de lecteur dvd

edd72 t'avais guidé correctement dès le début mais cela manque un peu de précisions quand on ne connait pas

je te propose ce lienTutoriel: Comment installer Windows 7 / 8 sur votre Mac avec Bootcamp ? - YouTube

c'est un peu long mais tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## kolbek (21 Février 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai fais l'intall à partir du DVD d'Installation et ca fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci à tous.
Bon week end.


----------



## kolbek (21 Février 2014)

Par contre j'ai un soucis, quand je redémarre l'ordinateur il boot par défaut sur Windows...

J'aurais préféré qu'il boot sur mac par défaut, est-ce possible ?

Merci.

EDIT : Je me répond a moi même, ca pourrait en aider certains => Cmd + Alt + P + R au démarrage est c'est réglé


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Par contre j'ai un soucis, quand je redémarre l'ordinateur il boot par défaut sur Windows...
> 
> J'aurais préféré qu'il boot sur mac par défaut, est-ce possible ?
> 
> ...



En faisant un NVRAM/PRAM, cela voulait dire que tu avais des soucis.

Par défaut pour indiquer un disque de démarrage c'est dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage.

Sinon, reviens au début de ton message et dans Outils de la discussion, passe-le en RESOLU.


----------



## kolbek (22 Février 2014)

C'est fait 

Merci à tous.

Par contre dans disque de démarrage j'avais essayé sans succès...


----------



## Mac2A (23 Février 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Par contre j'ai un soucis, quand je redémarre l'ordinateur il boot par défaut sur Windows...
> 
> J'aurais préféré qu'il boot sur mac par défaut, est-ce possible ?
> 
> ...



Pour booter sur mac sans appuyer sur alt au démarrage tu vas dans "panneau de configuration" sous windows, tu recherche bootcamp et tu as des préférences à choisir comme booter préférentiellement sur mac au démarrage


----------



## melaniefu (8 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour je tombe sur ce poste qui m'intéresse beaucoup car j'ai un iMac avec lecteur DVD intégré mais qui ne fonctionne plus et je cherche à bluffer l'Assistant BC pour pouvoir installer windows 8.1 avec image iso sur usb .Comment dois je procéder sachant que je suis sur high sierra et Boot Camp 6.1
Merci


----------

